# I've got the go-ahead!



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

...husband has finally cracked and I can go ahead and get a puppy. Yippee.


----------



## Auntie Joan (Feb 11, 2013)

Me toooooooo! Hoping to bring her home early May! 

Congrats!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations. It took me three years to convince my husband that a cockapoo would enhance our lives! Yes it is a huge decision. However, he now adores her, and they have cuddle time every morning etc! You will not regret your decision. We love our pup to bits. kind regards


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

How exciting! I wish I could choose a new pup every day! They are just so addictive and adorable. x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Its funny how so many hubby's need convincing (mine too). But once they get that friendly cockapoo, they simply adore them.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I certainly hope so. He's made it clear that I will be responsible for it (which makes me him/me sound like a teenager when I am in fact drawing ever closer to pensionable age).


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

My hubby is a softie. Spent all weekend on the sofa looking after our new pup because she was unsettled at night. And our older dog slept on the sofa with him. Bless !!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

:jumping::whoo::jumping::whoo::jumping::whoo:

Well Done !!!!

Val


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Minnie said:


> My hubby is a softie. Spent all weekend on the sofa looking after our new pup because she was unsettled at night. And our older dog slept on the sofa with him. Bless !!!


How are Merlin and Bess getting on now? Any progress?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bet you, before you know it he will be throwing the ball, letting it in and out and generally making himself useful in the dog rearing area! He will be putty in your puppy's paws! So will you. My hubby says getting Max is one of the best things to happen last year! Infact he was wondering what we should do when Mandy dies.....I said get another cockerpoo and he just grinned at me!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Super duper exciting news xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lots of fun and excitement heading your way   

xxx


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Hope so. Just got to find the right puppy now.

Thanks for all your posts. Do let me know if you hear of anyone with a pup at the moment.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeaaahhhh!! You just get that little poo home and she or he will do the rest!!! Let the heart melting begin!!!! My husband gave me lots of grief . . now he is the one BABY talking all the time!!!! Loves them!!!


----------



## Debs&Boys (Jan 27, 2013)

My husband took some convincing but the minute he cracked I was on the phone to the breeder and we are on the waiting list for her next litter due the end of March ... it can't come quick enough


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> How are Merlin and Bess getting on now? Any progress?


Thankyou for asking 

Just keeping them fairly separate. I let him come near her but only if I keep my hand above her just incase he lunges at her. They look at each other through the safety gate and sometimes she tries to get to him. Still taking it one day at a time and hopefully in the near future they will be best friends.
Going to book him in to be neutered over Easter so hopefully this will help with his aggression.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I gave up waiting for my hubby to agree to number one, and now I have two!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Ha ha. I love the name bonnie btw tessybear. If I have a girl pup that's what I'll call her.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Great to hear, same here took hubby a little longer to agree. Although it didn't take 3 years but long enough. But then I'm glad as I think we have picked the right dog. Now waiting for the littler to be born. Hopefully we will have our dog by June...


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Great to hear, same here took hubby a little longer to agree. Although it didn't take 3 years but long enough. But then I'm glad as I think we have picked the right dog. Now waiting for the littler to be born. Hopefully we will have our dog by June...


Kim, you may the first person on ILMC to make it to Veteran status before you even get your Poo :laugh:


----------



## Sarah78 (Nov 24, 2012)

How exciting! Took me best part of a year but now we've had Lexi 2 weeks we would not be without her....best decision EVER!! Good luck


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm not sure i could keep this up for a year!


----------

